# All Thread for life!!!



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

There is no better sound than that of an all thread gig going thru one of those 20" fish!!! It sounds like a zip tie closing, and when you hear that just flip him in the boat. Gott'em! Last night. in about 3 hours. We had ten fish that the smallest was 19.5" with the biggest being 23. Gonna hit it again tonight


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

nice man! id try to catch more of those ones with the cash on them.


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Nice design*

I like it. Been considering using some SS aluminum pipe and threading it to do the same. The flat bar look just as useful. Mabe going that route now. Thanks for the feed back on your rig. I used #20 ring shank SS nails before. What diameter of all thread did you use?

Cheers,

Bob

PS: Darn nice haul:thumbup:. Got to fix my darn battery again.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

5/16 is what I used. Those are SeaStriker gigs that the head broke off of that I repurposed. I'm telling ya', just flippem in da boat


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

EXCELLENT JOB Those are quality fish and allthread is the only way to go. Glad to hear yout HPS worked out for you and you like them.Get after them tonight and good luck.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

That's why I've been using them for the past 20yrs. 
Oh they will get a little worn(don't hold as good) after a while because wear and tear on the threads. I just started using a brand new one and I can tell a difference in the way it holds fish compare to one that 10-15yrs old.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

They are work great as long as you have a nice, firm bottom. Gigging on a soft, silty, mud bottom will not work. I keep both in my boat, threaded and barbed.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

You're right Five. I've pushed a few to China, but for the most part they work great. I've lost some huge fish on barbs that they wouldn't hold. I guess it's a confidence thing with the threaded gigg. I've broken two poles this year on fish, but havn't lost a fish because it tore off. The two you are holding in your avatar is what I'm talking about. Great Fish


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

bamafan611 said:


> You're right Five. I've pushed a few to China, but for the most part they work great. I've lost some huge fish on barbs that they wouldn't hold. I guess it's a confidence thing with the threaded gigg. I've broken two poles this year on fish, but havn't lost a fish because it tore off. The two you are holding in your avatar is what I'm talking about. Great Fish


We always put a second gig in the big ones for insurance.:yes:


----------

